# Cleaning Hydro Setup



## Crazy Horse (Mar 16, 2007)

I have an aeroponics setup and was wondering what is the best method for cleaning them? What cleaners to use, and how to use them. I just had an issue with some clones that had mites. Fisrt I used soapy water and sprayed them, didn't help and made my reservoir into a bubble bath. Then sprayed them with some schulz insectacide. Worked alright, but they are sneaky little buggers. So I got rid of the clones. I used a light bleach solution to clean my setup. I even ran it in my res and pumped it through my system. I don't know if this was a good idea, but I did not wnat to deal with them little buggers again. I am going to run plain water through my system a few times changing the res a few times.

So was it dumb to run a little bleach through my system? Is there a better way to clean them?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 17, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> So was it dumb to run a little bleach through my system? Is there a better way to clean them?


Not dumb at all man. Just make sure you rinse it very very well.


----------



## KADE (Mar 17, 2007)

10% bleach solution... run it for a day... next day rinse her out with plain water... run plain water through it... then let air dry.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

Whew! I thought I was going to get in trouble there lol. Them stupid mites were getting me worried!


----------



## DLA (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep bleach...I think 10% is a little strong, but as long as you rinse it really good it should be OK.  Bleach is usually mixed at about a 1-3% solution for cleaning hydro parts and systems.  No hard rule.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

When using Chlorine, make sure you do not mix ANY other chemical with it. Chlorine gas can be produced and can kill you so fast that you won't even know it has you until you hit the floor.

NO KIDDIN.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 18, 2007)

That doesn't sound good!


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

Chlorine gas is one of the most quick working death gasses also...  my hydro guy said 10% so i do it... altho I had some big algae buildup in one "leg" of my piping..  it could be straight bleach really.. just a lil rough on the nasal cavity...


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been keeping a light sprinkle of Borax detergent on the floor of my room, and in a house with a history of spider mites, I have not seen anything yet (Frantically knocking on wood). 

Has anyone else tried this?


----------

